

How Walking in Nature Changes the Brain - dpflan
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/07/22/how-nature-changes-the-brain/

======
dpflan
I wonder to what extent virtual reality can be a stand-in for 'real' nature
and be used as a therapeutic tool, just add a 20-minute VR hike to your daily
routine.

~~~
therobot24
Every part of that sounds just awful. A virtual hike through nature is like
getting your local news from Facebook.

~~~
dpflan
I agree - there is no substitute, but I am curious so I shared the idea.

